
Apple to finally offer Mac bug bounty program - miles
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2016/09/28/apple-iphone-hacker-meet-cupertino/
======
SE_Student
should say in the title that this is from 2016.

~~~
miles
Sorry about that - wrong link.

Apple never instituted the Mac bug bounty, but is rumored to be doing so later
this week:

Apple Hands Hackers Secret iPhones In A Bid To Boost Security, Sources Say
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/08/05/apple...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/08/05/apple-
is-giving-out-hacker-friendly-iphones-plots-mac-bug-bounty-sources/)

" _It 'll also be announcing an Apple Mac bounty, so anyone who can find
security issues in macOS will get rewarded, sources claimed._"

